# Need a New AC



## rflaherty825 (Jun 13, 2016)

So I have central Air and it is very very old. I know its not a matter of if its a matter of when will it go. Plus its very inefficient. I am looking for some help on buying a new unit. I don't want to call someone and have them pull some crazy move and red tag it so then I am screwed unless I buy a new one. My house is 1232 Sq ft. I would like as efficient as possible but keeping budget in mind. My budget is not set but I would like to keep it less than 4K if possible. any guidance here would be great. Also I live in PA and I hear a lot of pros and cons on heat pumps should I or should I not get one?


----------



## frodo (Jun 15, 2016)

my opinion,  and a dollar will buy you a cup of coffee at the 7/11 but not star bucks

2 1/2 ton  trane/rheem    will cool 1200 sq feets,  I hear heat pumps in your area are a good thing


just the unit

you are looking at  $2000.00/ $2500.00    for a 2.5 heat pump unit seer 15/16


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 15, 2016)

I live up the road in Erie and I don&#8217;t see many heat pumps. Most of the real cold weather is just too cold to use one and most houses here have gas heat and are set up for heat mostly. 

Honestly we might have a dozen days per year when you really wished you have air&#8217; and a few months where it is nice to have air but you could easily live without it. We have a good size window unit down stairs that takes care of the 3 rooms down there and a small window unit in the bedroom. We flip them on and off night and day as required. That&#8217;s likely more efficient than central air. 

As to central sizing I will have to trust the pros on here for advice on sizing.


----------



## rflaherty825 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the help.


----------

